# Calling all Local 2011 HAuNTcon attendee's



## DavisGraveyard (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are planning on attending HAuNTcon in Louisville, KY April 28-May2nd
and are planning on driving we would like to ask you a favor. We are
giving an all day workshop where we are going to make a variety of graveyard
pieces out of foam in one day. We are also doing a couple of Make-n-takes
out of foam. We are bringing as many tools as we can bring on the plane
and will be shipping a few things as well but there are a few larger items from our shop that we can't bring and was wondering if someone wouldn't mind bringing them to the show for at least Monday May 2nd. We can work around not having these but it would be nice if someone lived nearby and was going to attend anyway if they wouldn't mind loaning them to us.

We are looking for

Portable Air compressor with hose for paint spraying.
Portable 10" table saw on stand
10" or 12" compound chop saw
6" belt sander and 9" disc combo unit on stand Saw Horses

We are bringing all of our own tools but could use as many of these as we can get.

Heat Guns
Dremel tools (trio, cordless, corded) with sanding and router bits Hand Orbital sanders Industrial Hot knives

Please email me if you can help [email protected]

Jeff
www.davisgraveyard.com


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

If we have these items already would it help if we bring them to the MNT?


----------

